

President Obama 'Learned to Code' Using Method Patented by Microsoft in 1998 - theodpHN
http://slashdot.org/submission/4077123/president-obama-learned-to-code-using-method-patented-by-microsoft-in-1998

======
dalke
Stop pushing your agenda.

You published essentially the same link the yesterday. Both go to Slashdot
submission queue entries which were never published, using an account name
very similar to yours.

Your yesterday link was at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8781105](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8781105)
.

I was the only commenter. I wrote "Is this one of those artificial outrage
things?" and followed it up with quotes from the patent which seem to show
that Obama did not use required aspects from the patent.

------
theodpHN
From the Vice link, the President did not use Blockly for the JavaScript
statement he entered, but dropped into a text mode from graphical mode, like
the 1998 Microsoft patent describes: 'The code is "not rocket science,”
Partovi wrote, but that’s the point (Obama used an as-of-yet unreleased
version of Patovi's coding tutorial, apparently).'

